
Credit Is Good - orienwu
http://www.daydrmr.net/2011/10/credit-is-good/
======
bryze
The author of this article is exactly the customer credit card companies don't
want. They actually lose money. The irony of extolling the virtues of good
credit card use is that if everyone who owned a credit card did the same,
credit cards would cease to exist because they would no longer be profitable.

